# Jizaikan?



## SJC (Sep 9, 2008)

What happened to the Jizaikan school on State Line Rd in Kansas City? Anyone know? He seems like a good cat...


----------



## Aiki Lee (Sep 16, 2008)

I train in Jizaikan Aiki Ninjutsu in Illinois, under the top student of Doshu Maienza.

Mr. Maienza had to close his school down, because the money he was making was not enough to support his family. He still teaches the art, but he does so now mostly through seminars at Jizaikan events and through private lessons.

The Jizaikan is still around with the largest school being in Illinois, and other branches in other states.


If you have any questions regarding the art, please feel free to ask. (-:


----------



## Scorpion_Clan (Mar 3, 2011)

Are there any schools in Ohio? Especially near Columbus.  I trained with Tom years back and I'd love to train again.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 3, 2011)

Ohio? Not currently. Tom Maienza lives in Illinois for the time being. The Jizaikan has since disbanded and reformed as the Banzenkan which is located in Naperville Illinois under Kancho Michael Eichenberg. There is also a small school in washington state.

In Ohio there is a man named Mike Messner who trained with us for a while and has a small school. He might be in Columbus, but I believe he is no longer affiliated with us (please PM me if you would like the details).

Please be aware of a man named Michael Francis. He may pose himself as a former instructor in the Jizaikan and he would not really reflect well on what was taught in our organization.


----------



## Scorpion_Clan (Mar 3, 2011)

I met with Mr. Francis around a year or so ago and he tried to get me enrolled, claiming affiliation with Maienza.  Please feel free to PM me if you are not comfortable discussing him in the open here to inform me further about him.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 5, 2011)

Himura Kenshin said:


> The Jizaikan has since disbanded and reformed as the Banzenkan which is located in Naperville Illinois under Kancho Michael Eichenberg.



Can I ask a stupid question?

I don't speak japanese, and Kancho was a term I was unfamiliar with, so I looked it up and the only references I could find was to japanese school kids sticking their fingers up each others... behinds... as a prank.  Is that what that term means, or is there another less... unfortunate,  meaning?


----------



## ronin7411 (Mar 5, 2011)

Cryozombie said:


> Can I ask a stupid question?
> 
> I don't speak japanese, and Kancho was a term I was unfamiliar with, so I looked it up and the only references I could find was to japanese school kids sticking their fingers up each others... behinds... as a prank.  Is that what that term means, or is there another less... unfortunate,  meaning?



http://www.gojuryu.com/about_rank.html


----------



## Tanaka (Mar 6, 2011)

ronin7411 said:


> http://www.gojuryu.com/about_rank.html


Haha @ Kancho

I would hate to fight those of Kancho rank.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 6, 2011)

Cryozombie said:


> Can I ask a stupid question?
> 
> I don't speak japanese, and Kancho was a term I was unfamiliar with, so I looked it up and the only references I could find was to japanese school kids sticking their fingers up each others... behinds... as a prank. Is that what that term means, or is there another less... unfortunate, meaning?


Kancho &#39208;&#38263;-Head of organization
 Kancho &#28003;&#33144; Prank used by kids in reference to an enema


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks!  None of that came up in a Google search, I just kept seeing references to that prank.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 7, 2011)

oaktree said:


> Kancho &#39208;&#38263;-Head of organization
> Kancho &#28003;&#33144; Prank used by kids in reference to an enema



And this explains why you can't learn (or translate) Japanese without learning Kanji.
In most languages, a certain combination of letters and a specific pronunciation means 1 thing. Ambiguity can exist but is usually constrained to within a specific meaning.

In Japanese, there is no such luxury.
I'm learning kanji (I'm at 210 in the kyoiku kanji list) and the number of times I've seen the word 'kou' used for wildly varying things (light, to mix / interchange, expensive / high, old, etc...) is just not funny. Japanese almost looks designed to be ambiguous.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 7, 2011)

Believe me. The title has been the "butt" of many jokes in the organization.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 8, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> And this explains why you can't learn (or translate) Japanese without learning Kanji.



Sure you can, just ask Antony Cummings...


----------

